# Best Looking Duck?



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey I was just wondering what you other outdoorsmen and avid duck/goose hunters think! I think the best looking duck is a woodie only because of all the colors and the beautiful hood! I also like how pintails look! Me not seeing pintails, ( never seen one alive before, only mounts..) would choose woodie because thats what I see 85% of the time! Also a not bad looking bird from a little ways of a distance is a Drake Shoveler! They do not look to bad! Id be glad to hear what you guys think!! thanks!


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with you on the wood duck being one of the best looking ducks, but a big green head cupped up into the decoys doesn't look to bad either


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Green Winged Teal Drake

WoodDuck

RedHead

PinTail

for me


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Harlequin hands down.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I would have to say either a wood duck or a harlequin. Ive shot one wood duck a few years ago. If we were in asia I would say the mandarin duck it is a relative of the wood ducka and is simbly amazing.

Here is a picture of one. http://farm1.static.flickr.com/27/45599 ... c3e589.jpg


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

This is a hard question because all the duck I harvest have their own qualities that make them different from each from the way the color of a greenies' head changes color to the many different colors on a woodie.

Here is the birds I love to see in the after hunt pics

Greenhead

Pintail

Woodie

And Id love to shoot a male shoveler in full plummage


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

Harlies Rock! (Harlequins)

But you can't forget about theCinnamon Teal.

I would have to agree USSapper, they are all different and beautiful in their own way.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

For me its:

Oldsquaw

King Eider

Harley

Duckjunky


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Harlequin hands down as well. I will NEVER forget hunting them! Such an amazing duck!









rest of the top 5...

2. Wood Duck
3. Pintail
4. Green Wing Teal
5. Barrows Goldeneye[/img]


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Until I sea duck hunt these are my top ...

Mallard
Woodie
Shoveler (spring plumage)
Green wing teal 
Blue wing teal
Canvasback
Pintail


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

i also go with LSSU-LAKER! cinnamon teal look pretty nice!!...its so hard to pick a top 5!! theres so many ducks with great features!! i for some reason do not find much intrest in mallards tho! to me its only the head, not the entire duck! I like something unique, not with the basic colors of a duck, like gray, brown ect. Harlequin are very pretty ducks! thats the first one ive ever seen ( the pic ) ...ive heard of them but never saw a picture!...
1. woodie
2. pintail
3.cinnamon
4.greenwing
5.Shoveler
....all drakes in full plumage!!...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I love how shovelers are on evryones list but come fall time its a crime to harvest one


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

USSapper said:


> I love how shovelers are on evryones list but come fall time its a crime to harvest one


 Yeah, why is that? :huh: I have only seen one while in the field here in Michigan ,but it was during the early goose season and only canada geese were legal.
Duckjunky


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

1.Woodies
2.Ruddy Duck
3.Pintail
4.Mallard
5.Canvasback


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Bufflehead
Pintail 
Mallard
Widgeon
Canvasback


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Duckjunky, the male shoveler is not in plummage in ND during our waterfowl season so we dont get to see the spectacular colors on him compared to in the fall


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:bowdown: COOT!!


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

Shovers are like mopeds....

Their OK to have fun with, until your friends see you with them!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have always had a thing for Daisy Duck so she gets my vote as the best looking duck!


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

King Eider
Common Golden Eye
Canvasback
Ringneck
Wood Duck


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

i dont hate takeing shovelers during the season!...yeah it makes me mad thinkin at first it could be a hen mallard but o well!! id love to get a full plumage one! id show it to all my buds!!.....and i agree...daisy duck is pretty good lookin


----------

